# Transmission problem in hot weather ?



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

When I shift from 1st to 2nd sometimes I hear strange sound. It's not gear grinding, it sounds like something rubbing against metal shield, slowing down and stopping within one second.
It only happens when accelerating hard and only in hot weather.
Anyone else with the same problem ?


----------

